# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-S7562 Repair Dead Boot

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [26 FEB 2013]  Description :   *Samsung GT-S7562 [ DLL Released ]*   Release Notes:   *Samsung_GT-S7562.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot   Files:  Samsung_GT-S7562.dll   [ Uploaded ]  Repairing SamsungGT-S7562 with Easy Mode DLL  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File " Samsung_GT-S7562.dll "Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TELEFONO

وين الرابطه

----------


## mhamed ahmed

وين الرابط ماف اي رابط

----------

